# Tablesaw sled for Dado blade



## Chad88 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello all, I'm new to wood working, I've used power tools before, but just to cut straight line's. I just got a table saw, which I plan on building a workbench for later, but my first project is I want to build a sled for it. My question is all sleds I've seen fit close to the blade, no one has a wide gap for a Dado blade. Is their a specific reason? Should I build a good crosscut sled and a separate sled for when I want to use a Dado blade? Thanks for any replies!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

No reason why you can't make a dado sled… only problem is that a dado stack can be made for different widths, so for example, one with a 3/4" slot will be too wide when using a 1/2" stack. I guess you could figure out a way to make a replaceable insert to solve that problem. I believe the reason most people don't bother is that there really isn't a pressing need for one with dados as they are non-through cuts, generally different widths, and are usually easily cut just using the fence or miter gauge for the occasional cross cut types. A good sled for your regular blade is well worth the effort though.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

There are a few reasons to use a sled. The best reasons I can see are to reduce the chance of kickback when crosscutting and to make right angle cuts with more stability than the small miter accessories that usually come with a saw.

I agree with MrUnix, the chance of kickback on a dado cut is much smaller. I have never experienced any kickback on a dado cut. I think the worst risk would be cutting a warped panel that might lift off the table while cutting a dado.

There are other ways to deal with crosscut problems (adding an extension to the miter accessory, for instance) and I use them.

I have a small sled (only fits in one miter slot to the left of the blade, ~18" wide) that I only use for small pieces that I don't feel safe cutting right on the table but I never saw the need for the big behemoths that I see others construct here. The biggest problem I have with them is storage - where the hell do you put them in a small shop when they aren't being used?


----------



## Chad88 (Dec 4, 2015)

I know that is my problem, I don't have much space for everything. So I'm trying to plan out a good work bench that will have room for everything. That is one reason why I didn't want to make 2 sleds. I mean, I don't see a reason why you can make a good cross cut sled, but make the blade slot big enough for a Dado blade. I did find a small sled that I plan on building. The only time I really plan on using a Dado blade is cutting finger/box joints. And occasionally slots for a T track. I'm not sure if the picture will show up, but I attached an image of the small box joint sled I found that I think would be perfect for what I'm looking to do.


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

I built a Dado sled for a saw I used to own because it was too difficult to obtain or make an insert for it. It was a good solution for the few times I needed to use a dado blade.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

In my opinion, you'll need a separate sled for dados and regular single kerf blades. If you have a dado sled with a big ole slot cut out, it won't really serve its purpose when you have a single blade on there. It won't prevent tear out and you'll only know where your cut will end on one side of the blade. I guess it depends on how you use it, but to me it is worth having two sleds.


----------



## Chad88 (Dec 4, 2015)

Ok, gotcha. I didn't know the purpose of the having the blade slot fit so close. I'm going to just make two sleds, it sounds like it'll be a lot easier on me.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

There are several philosophies and types of sleds. One of the benefits of a sled is to catch the cutoff so it doesn't drop and diminish the accuracy of the cut at the end. Since dado cuts aren't through cuts, you don't have to worry about the cutoff piece, so you don't need the sled to straddle the blade, which means you can make the sled to fit to one side of the blade and not have to worry about the size of the slot.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

There are sled designs that use a removable/replaceable throat plate. They can be used with a dado stack as well as a zero clearance blade. There's a few on YT. I think someone here may have posted one too.


----------



## Chad88 (Dec 4, 2015)

I can't make to big of a sled for now, I have a Ryobi saw on a stand. Hopefully in the next couple weeks I can get a workbench to support it.


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

Shopnotes had a plan for a sled with an adjustable width slot so you had a "Zero Clearance" slot for standard blades and dado sets as well. I don't remember the particular issue it was it though.

Wayne


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

Well How about that! After posting my last, I went and checked my email. In my inbox was the latest video edition from Woodsmith (now merged with Shopnotes), and there they are using the sled. So if you want to see it, just dolly on over to the Woodsmith Video edition #110.

Wayne


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

If you need a narrower kerf in your dado sled in the future, just drop a 1/4" MDF subfloor in and drive a few short screws.

Need a narrower kerf again? Just unscrew and slide the half on the arbor nut side over to meet the other, and move the screws to a new place… The side of the kerf that meets the dado half that rides against the inside of the arbor shaft won't change, you only need to move one side of the subfloor.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I made a good sled and ended up using it for dados. I seem to need it more for that than regular cuts.

I did was Oggie suggested. Just screwed down a scrap piece of plywood.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Chad,

If you are wanting to cut finger/box joints, you will need a dedicated sled for that purpose, separate from a normal crosscut sled. You referenced a picture which didn't show up, but normally a box joint sled is set up and adjusted for a very specific dado width.

For other uses of a dado set, you typically don't need a dedicated sled.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Chad,

If you want a crosscut sled that'll do both single blade and dado cuts, go to my Projects page and check out the one I built a while back….It has all the bells and whistles you'll need to do the job right….From a single saw blade to an opening of 1", you can do any size dado you need….Fitted with a Kreg top runner, stops, and measuring tape, it fits the bill….One sled does it all…


----------

